# Mobile internet stick @ CFLRS



## Craisome (2 Dec 2011)

Hey guys, 

I've been reading about internet access at basic, I hope it's still not dial-up @ $1/15 min 


I don't have a cell phone, my office always provided me one and something tells me they wont let me take it to basic. 

Would it be crazy to bring a laptop and a mobile internet stick to CFLRS?


----------



## Swingline1984 (2 Dec 2011)

If you're going to basic training and you're worried about internet access you're doing it wrong.

Do they allow you access to your personal possessions now days?


----------



## Craisome (2 Dec 2011)

My RC told me a lot of people take laptops and cell phones for that matter.

I was looking to Skype with the kids on the weekend.


----------



## Swingline1984 (2 Dec 2011)

My RC told me the food was good (it wasn't).  Things may have changed, it has been a while.  I was only allowed a single framed photograph and we only had access to our personal possessions on the one weekend we were allowed out in order to get some civilian clothing.  For outside contact there was a pay phone when we had the time (which wasn't often).  Sorry for the history lesson...I'll let someone less prehistoric answer your question.


----------



## ekpiper (2 Dec 2011)

Your access to personal kit varies from platoon to platoon, but as of this summer, most platoons had access to cell phones for a limited time each night, from 2000h to 2200h.  Laptop access was restricted until late into the course.

Since you say you had a cell phone from your office, I am going to ask if you are going through as Reserve or Regular Force.  While all Reg BMQ/BMOQs are done at CFLRS, few, if any reserve BMQs are done there.

In all likelihood, Reserve BMQ will not give you day to day access to laptops, and neither can you count on it at CFLRS.  What I did was finally make the jump to a smartphone just before basic and got a good data plan.  It was easily the most convenient and cost-effective method.


----------



## Craisome (3 Dec 2011)

I'm going into Reg.

I was an IT consultant for years before I decided to join, so I already own a laptop  and a mobile internet stick with be a smaller investment than a cell phone.


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Dec 2011)

Craisome

Bring your Laptop and stick no one should be telling you not to. That being said currently the policy at CFLRS is you will not have access to your personal electronics at all for the first 4 weeks of training. After that when the "Indoc" period is over you will on weekends only have access to your electronics and civilian clothing as on weekends you are allowed to leave the base (dependant on your Platoons performance during the week).

There may be a policy change coming where you will be able to have access to you personal electronice throughout your BMQ however that has not come down yet.


----------



## Ayrsayle (3 Dec 2011)

Not a crazy question at all.  I've been here since sept and it seems like most platoons get their electronics back at some point during the course. This is entirely subject to how well your platoon is doing and the attitudes of your staff towards their use however. We've had them taken back after a particularly bad inspection the day after they were returned. Phones we have access to after the work day, anything else on weekends only.

One of my roommates has an Internet stick, but the vast majority of us use some kind of smart phone (or smart phone that can become a mobile hotspot).


----------



## aesop081 (4 Dec 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> My platoon was one of the lucky ones who participated in the "electronics trial"  earlier this year, we were *aloud* to keep our electronics since day 1, and use them after 6pm.
> 
> Most new platoons will be *aloud* to keep their electronics as part of the trial.  This came from the Commandant of CFLRS just prior to my end of course ceremony (October 2011) when he addressed us.



Allowed.


----------



## SentryMAn (5 Dec 2011)

If money saving is your main concern, just head to any McDonalds, Mikes Restaurant or other similar place with Wi-Fi access on the week end.  You'll want to get as far form the school as you can on your time off.  I would normally hop the bus to Montreal(<$10 ec way) and spend some time enjoying a nice Coffee while I chatted to my wife online.

The wi-fi sticks would be about as expensive as a cellular phone from what I noticed, if you have a tethering package you'll be able to surf the internet and use Skype etc. with it as well.  I have a BB thats under $50/month and includes 6gb data with tethering.
As for when you'll be able to use it, that's better left to your course staff to determine.  We were not allowed electronics for the entire course other then on week ends off.


----------



## 2010newbie (5 Dec 2011)

There is also a Public Library down the street from CFLRS that has free wifi and it is open on the weekends.


----------



## Precept (5 Dec 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> There may be a policy change coming where you will be able to have access to you personal electronice throughout your BMQ however that has not come down yet.


Not Fair!! "I weep for the future of MY Military".


----------



## Veovius (7 Dec 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> There is also a Public Library down the street from CFLRS that has free wifi and it is open on the weekends.



Wow, I wish I knew about that while I was there....

I used my blackberry and tethered it while I was there.  1GB of data a month at 3G speeds, which is plenty when you only have your laptop on weekends, and don't do a ton of YouTube.  I do know people who did get rocketsticks, but now they have rocketsticks they don't need once they graduate....


----------



## Swingline1984 (7 Dec 2011)

Precept said:
			
		

> MY Military



Sooooo...it's all your fault!   :clubinhand:


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Dec 2011)

Swing

Precept was once one of my recruits he would hear me utter that saying daily, usually while passing the Ocdts on BMOQ but occasionally aimed at him.


----------



## Gravja (22 Jan 2012)

The Boston Pizza nearby has free Wi-Fi you can use on the weekends.


----------



## tylerlleslie (24 Jan 2012)

Good ole iPhone tethering to laptop...  I'll be sure to share my phone as a WiFi hotspot so everyone and get online a bit.   :bowing:


----------



## m.k (26 Jan 2012)

tylerlleslie said:
			
		

> Good ole iPhone tethering to laptop...  I'll be sure to share my phone as a WiFi hotspot so everyone and get online a bit.   :bowing:



I used 500 mb of data in one day that way  :facepalm:


----------



## tylerlleslie (28 Jan 2012)

m.k said:
			
		

> I used 500 mb of data in one day that way  :facepalm:



Ive got unlimited...


----------



## Occam (28 Jan 2012)

tylerlleslie said:
			
		

> Ive got unlimited...



With who?   rly:


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2012)

tylerlleslie said:
			
		

> Ive got unlimited...



I knew a guy who had unlimited once ... until his carrier noticed that there had to be more than 1 user expending bandwidth at a time due to the extremely high rate; and, as per his contract specs for 'no sharing with unauthorized users', promptly started charging him usage per MB at that moment as per the fine print he signed in their contract due to irregular contract & unauthorized use of his account; the look on his face when he got the bill was stupefying I'm sure; as was his disappointment when they wouldn't allow him to go back to "unlimited". Moral:  Be careful ... and always read the fine print.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jan 2012)

Your priority on basic training should be approaching the staff and ensuring you have internet access, just incase any emergencies develop at home someone can facebook you right away.


----------



## smale436 (28 Jan 2012)

I've never been to St. Jean so I'm unaware of the internet facilities they have other than what was mentioned. However during a six month deployment to Italy this past summer, many people used rocket sticks for their rooms and at work. They were with the Tim or Wind network. I personally did not have much success with them and would not recommend them at all if you have access to a library or Starbucks or some place with free wi-fi. They worked ok when it was not typical peak cellular hours. In our hotel rooms they barely worked because of the thick concrete walls so most people had to buy an extension cable and affix it to the window with velcro. And as far as unlimited, we bought some that were advertised as such and in reality, unlimited meant just that HOWEVER after a certain amount the speed would slow down to worse than dial-up until the beginning of the next month. After the three month trial period was up I said to heck with it and just utilized the free wi-fi in the lobby, which worked a lot better.


----------



## tylerlleslie (29 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I knew a guy who had unlimited once ... until his carrier noticed that there had to be more than 1 user expending bandwidth at a time due to the extremely high rate; and, as per his contract specs for 'no sharing with unauthorized users', promptly started charging him usage per MB at that moment as per the fine print he signed in their contract due to irregular contract & unauthorized use of his account; the look on his face when he got the bill was stupefying I'm sure; as was his disappointment when they wouldn't allow him to go back to "unlimited". Moral:  Be careful ... and always read the fine print.



First off it's jailbroken so it's no biggie. I'm allowed to have it tethered and used as a wifi hotspot. And its an old rogers data plan. I use to work for rogers, I know all the ins and outs.


----------



## DND Dan (13 Feb 2012)

Rocket sticks suck anyways.  Honestly you are better off to get a phone these days.  Most of my peers that invested in a rocket stick got frustrated with it and hardly used it.  Honestly any time you have in basic to use internet will be on the weekends.  Don't get into the mindset that because the staff leaves your floor at 17:00 hrs on a Wednesday that you have personal time.  Use wifi on the weekends when you get as far from base as possible for a bit. And really, don't get suckered into a rocket stick.  You never know how useful it will be in 15 weeks when you get posted to somewhere else.


----------



## Rogo (13 Feb 2012)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> If money saving is your main concern, just head to any McDonalds, Mikes Restaurant or other similar place with Wi-Fi access on the week end.  You'll want to get as far form the school as you can on your time off.  I would normally hop the bus to Montreal(<$10 ec way) and spend some time enjoying a nice Coffee while I chatted to my wife online.



Best place in St-Jean is the Cora's   Go there for Breakfast and bring your computer and its the perfect break from training.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Feb 2012)

But the best breakfast is Eggsquis, or alteast it was when I was working at the Mega.  I went for the coffee though, not the internet.


----------



## Rogo (13 Feb 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But the best breakfast is Eggsquis, or alteast it was when I was working at the Mega.  I went for the coffee though, not the internet.



Maneken Pis?


----------



## estoguy (14 Feb 2012)

I was thinking an internet stick too about a year, but honestly they are a waste of money.  Any newer smartphone can tether to a laptop or computer (if you don't want to be using your tiny screen to do all your browsing), either by USB cable or wirelessly.  Data plans now support that.  My current phone plan includes 6GB of data.  Since I've had that plan, I've used at most 3 GB in a month.  Since you probably have a phone anyway, its the best way to go, IMHO.  Plus you don't have another bill or piece of equipment to worry about.  You may still run into connection issues if you are in the middle of nowhere, but you would with the stick too.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## 2010newbie (14 Feb 2012)

Regardless if you're using an internet stick or tethering, you will still have an issue with the cell signal. We were in the blue sector on the 9th floor and reception was only possible in one area. We would have 5 people jammed in the fire picket room all trying to get a signal.


----------



## Craisome (4 Mar 2012)

Signal does suck, but it's better then no Skype. worth the $40 a month imo


----------



## Halifax Tar (4 Mar 2012)

I just left there finishing my PLQ. I tethered my cell phone. Worked fine but watch your data usage!


----------

